
4-10-19 9 a.m. EDT - okket
https://twitter.com/NSF/status/1114857525847953408
======
okket
Context:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Event_Horizon_Telescope](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Event_Horizon_Telescope)

